# Sad 1962 Schwinn Varsity



## schwinnderella (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Tim s (Jul 4, 2020)

Take care of things that you value or move them on to someone who will. Tim


----------



## Gavin (Jul 4, 2020)

If that bike gets parted out im interested in the front derailleur.


----------



## juvela (Jul 4, 2020)

-----

it requires so much one could never come out on it as a flip

it has experienced a front impact which has bent the fork backward

if someone wanted it as a project to keep that might make sense but would think there are better starter examples out there waiting to be had...

-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 5, 2020)

Isn't '62 too late for that front derailleur?


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 5, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> Isn't '62 too late for that front derailleur?



You are right of course it is a 1961, don't know why I posted it as a 62, thanks Eric for the heads up.


----------

